# Force higher GPU utilisation?



## Error 404 (Dec 21, 2009)

So far all has been pretty good, my 9600 GT has been chugging along at around 4000 PPD. And then last night I got an 1888 point WU. I left my computer running all night, for about 9 hours, and it got 5% done! 
I've checked with GPU-Z, and its barely using any GPU power. It might as well be idling, except for the occasional spike.
Is there any way to force the GPU console client to fully utilise my GPU? Its dropped down to ~300 PPD 
ETA is 5 days, and the WU is due in 2! What to do??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2009)

make sure GPU clients have a "Low" priority and CPU's have the default "idle" priority. Use *Prifinity 2* to lock all(GPU & CPU) clients to all the cores so they can roam and scavenge whatever cycles are left. The 1888pt WU uses core 14 and 353pt & 787 use "core 11". These should have a *normal priority* and the CPU "A2 core" should have a *below or low priority*


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 21, 2009)

I set those priorities manually through task manager originally, and it didn't make a difference. The GPU usage spikes were at regular intervals, which makes me think that the client isn't properly using my GPU on purpose. 
Thanks for letting me know about Prifinity, that program looks reeeeally useful.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I set those priorities manually through task manager originally, and it didn't make a difference. The GPU usage spikes were at regular intervals, which makes me think that the client isn't properly using my GPU on purpose.
> Thanks for letting me know about Prifinity, that program looks reeeeally useful.


Do not adjust through task manager. Every time a new work unit starts, task manager resets to default. Work with me here tonight and we will get that card humming along.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 22, 2009)

Previously, I've only ran F@H when I was on the computer. Every few minutes I would check to see if the GPU client was done yet, and if it was I'd go to task manager and wait for the new FahCore to show up, bump it up to Above Normal, rinse and repeat.
PriFinitty means I don't have to worry about it any more.

I managed to get a new WU running, the 1888 point WU was just running so damn slow. I don't think it has anything to do with the client process level, since I even set it to Realtime (bad idea, I know) and it didn't make a difference; GPU utilisation was still bugger all....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Previously, I've only ran F@H when I was on the computer. Every few minutes I would check to see if the GPU client was done yet, and if it was I'd go to task manager and wait for the new FahCore to show up, bump it up to Above Normal, rinse and repeat.
> PriFinitty means I don't have to worry about it any more.
> 
> I managed to get a new WU running, the 1888 point WU was just running so damn slow. I don't think it has anything to do with the client process level, since I even set it to Realtime (bad idea, I know) and it didn't make a difference; GPU utilisation was still bugger all....


Some cores will start with a idle priority and get tied to a single core(happened to me this morning). This will kill performance if a CPU client is running. *Prifinity 2* is a Godsend and allows you to manage every client with utter precision.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well even with Prifinitty 2 running, FahCore_11 (the GPU client), when it started a new WU it went back to the "low" setting. Is there any way to stop this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 22, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Well even with Prifinitty 2 running, FahCore_11 (the GPU client), when it started a new WU it went back to the "low" setting. Is there any way to stop this?



Add the core to your favorites, set the affinity/priority,  and click on the "Jet" icon to enable auto-set. I changed the options to have it auto start with Windows, minimized, and auto-set.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome, I've done that and it appears to be working so far. Now I can probably run this thing 24/7.

As for the 1888 point WU on my 9600 GT, I got another one earlier today, and it went back down to ~300 PPD. Again, it wasn't utilising my GPU, and I had made sure that nothing was messing with the client. Its just barely using my GPU, it probably has something to do with the program not running at full capacity so that it doesn't overheat it.


----------

